# Using Turbo C++ - How to disappear cursor inside the console when program is running?



## aashish473 (Nov 26, 2008)

Using Turbo C++ - How to disappear cursor inside the console when program is running?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Using Turbo C++ - How to disappear cursor inside the console when program is runn*

use ...
setcursormode(NOCURSOR) .... look in the help for it.


----------

